# 2 prewar schwinn chaingaurds



## BFGforme (Jun 13, 2022)

Up for bid are these two prewar schwinn chain guards! Shipping is $20 maroon deluxe has hardware, blue doesn’t! Pretty straight, no major dents!



















Thanks for looking and bidding!


----------

